# Ideas for a cheap gravel/ sand?



## Ryan Young (27 Jan 2017)

Hi all,
I am getting very close to having everything ready to go on my long overdue re scape from a tank I stripped out back in the summer.

I am trying to do things quite cheap as I know I will change the tank layout over and over so dont want to spend a lot on hardscape and substrate materials.

My question is, I would like to know a sand or gravel which looks like this...





It doesnt need any helpful nutrients as I plan on having the tank dirted so this is more of just a cap to stop things getting really messy. The only reason I am not just going out and grabbing a few bags of sand similar to this is because for me sand has never been that great for plant roots; I am going for a lower tech setup with low maintenance plants also but for ones like staurogyne repens, Crypts and some blyxa I want to make sure it is rooted the best it can under the circumstances.

Sorry for this being a bit long winded, I just want to make sure I get everything across that needs to be conveyed.

Thanks in advance!
Ryan


----------



## Aqua360 (28 Jan 2017)

B&Q, I think it's the pool filter sand or equivalent, big bag for a mere couple of pounds, doesn't need washed out and sinks straight to the bottom; same colour as the one in your pic


----------



## SueC (28 Jan 2017)

Hi!  I've used 'Aquarium Sand' by B.D. trading, for many years, and have had no problems.  I grow low tech and dirty, with many crypts, and they love it.  I spread it around the plants after planting, and in open spaces where I need it, either as a capping to a gravel/compost layer or on its own in an open space.  It looks just like the photo, a pale sand colour!  You may have to search around for it though!


----------



## Ryan Young (28 Jan 2017)

Thanks for your replies, I will go searching today and try and find some, or something similar to it


----------

